# First Push of 2009-2010 seaon.



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

:waving:

Dec 29th -22F out brrrrr.....


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)




----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)




----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)




----------

